# Monument Stone



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Working on a new stone idea, wanted to make one that was larger to go behind one of the corpsed groundbreakers, so came up with the idea of a 4 ft stone.

Working with the darker pink formular (our Home Depot just changed from the light pink to dark) and it seems to bind more often when cutting with a dremel (shavings heat up and adhere to the cutting bit).

The stone outter design is based on one I saw in a catalog and the internal information came from a stone found in a Cape Cod cemetery and thought the epitaph was perfect for a groundbreaker. More pics as it gets painted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw a design similar to that recently and thought it would make for a good stone - very nice work so far.

Haven't seen that darker pink foam in our area yet. How thoughtless of them to come up with a new formulation that makes tombstone cutting harder (shakes head):jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like it too.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Crazy good! Cant wait to see the paint up.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice job I totally dig the scroll work


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, i really like that. I can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Crap JA, you are killing it with the stones! Wicked cool props, I'm gonna need directions to your house so I can see these in October!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautious!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

scourge, directions anytime your ready to make the trip! Have a cold one waiting with your name on it! Thanks to everyone, tis but a labor of love!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

First JA, let me say what a unique piece you have here - I love the scrollwork and the almost trim like details, there is just so much to look at here. Just like Scourge said, you have been pumping out pure quality all year long, I am really enjoying what you are coming up with!

Secondly (or is it thirdly, or fourthly by now?!?!) I too have been using the "darker pink" foam - I lovingly call it Lavender, LOL (such a girl), but have not been carving any details into it yet - so I am really sad to hear that it is harder to work with under the dremel... I made a couple of test boards out of it using my Xacto and didnt notice a difference, but will have to pay careful attention when it comes time to whip out the Dremel on the details. Thanks for the heads up, always super helpful!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very beautiful work, you are very good at that.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow! That looks phenomenal!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Dixie, the "lavender" foamular is an interesting beast! lol I have been working with some of the scraps to get a better feel for dremel carving. It has a different feel when working with high speed cutting bits and I think that I'm starting to sort it out. Thank goodness for wood putty, great for fixing those burn areas and unusual divots.

kprimm and JohnnyL...thanks, trying to do some different things with each stone this year!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Gj ja


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Not done & so nice! Great work, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's really going to look good when it's finished, nice work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love that technique Johnny A... nice work!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks once again and here is the stone. Aged (minus moss, which will be added in October) and ready for the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is a thing of beauty


----------

